# IRS extends tax deadline to April 18th after e-filing outage 1 day ago



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

https://www.irs.gov/newsroom/irs-pr...y-april-18-irs-processing-systems-back-online

From the IRS website:

IR-2018-100, April 17, 2018

WASHINGTON - The Internal Revenue Service announced today that it is providing taxpayers an additional day to file and pay their taxes following system issues that surfaced early on the April 17 tax deadline. Individuals and businesses with a filing or payment due date of April 17 will now have until midnight on Wednesday, April 18. Taxpayers do not need to do anything to receive this extra time.

The IRS encountered system issues Tuesday morning. Throughout the system outage, taxpayers were still able to file their tax returns electronically through their software providers and Free File. Taxpayers using paper to file and pay their taxes at the deadline were not affected by the system issue.

"This is the busiest tax day of the year, and the IRS apologizes for the inconvenience this system issue caused for taxpayers," said Acting IRS Commissioner David Kautter. "The IRS appreciates everyone's patience during this period. The extra time will help taxpayers affected by this situation."

The IRS advised taxpayers to continue to file their taxes as normal Tuesday evening - whether electronically or on paper. Automatic six-month extensions are available to taxpayers who need additional time to file can visit https://www.irs.gov/forms-pubs/extension-of-time-to-file-your-tax-return.


----------

